# Myrna....



## drivin*me*buggy (Aug 11, 2011)

Pretty please




I LOVE Welsh





I just joined Facebook, after being a long time hold out so I could see more of a friend's filly- a Friesian Sport horse and drool over her, so I'd love to drool over your mare here





Please





Angie


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Aug 11, 2011)

Haha! Angie, you'll have to friend me. I've got lots of pix of both my boys on there and post daily about Turbo's training saga. It's Leia Gibson and you can't miss me, my profile pic is the same as my avatar here.

I want to see her too, Myrna!

Leia


----------



## RhineStone (Aug 11, 2011)

Ok, you talked me into it. The only photos I have are "practice" ones. I was hoping to post more "show" shots. I don't even have her on our website yet because the photos are not very flattering (of me and the equipment, not the pony!



) (Yes, I AM wearing shorts and I DO have a bit of a tan on my legs!)

Introducing UTS X-treme Angel - 12.3 Section C Welsh Pony (of Cob type)
















We were looking for a pony to "replace" my mom's 48" Shetland, but this mare came along and Chad just fell in love with her. Angel was not love at first sight for me as I wanted a finer pony, but now that we have her, it is so much fun to have this much power. We've never had a cob type horse before, so having that big butt in front of us is different.



She was trained by Katie Berry and Klaus Biesenthal, so this is the first horse we have had that was professionally trained, not by us, but it is fun to get in the cart and just work on finishing. She is stiff on one side (typical), still "pulling" and not always on her butt, but she has an awesome natural walk, is VERY forward without being nuts, and tremendous motion (I was still taking it easy with her in these photos, as we had only had her a couple of days).

She doesn't exactly fit in my traditional pony equipment, but she fits in the mini marathon vehicle. Yea! This cart is out of scale for her, and I have our big horse's harness on her, but it is drawn all the way up. We are hoping to borrow equipment from some friends to take her to Villa Louis in Sept. Chad said he wants to show her this pleasure show once, and then he pretty much wants to do CDEs with her and I get to do the pleasure shows. We want to build a four-wheel vehicle for her this winter and decide what to do about a harness. We may go all out for her!



I was thinking about a black phaeton box with burgundy or cranberry undercarriage. Oh, and I have to get a new hat! I have all this blue for Alax, but alas nothing along the lines of red..... (tee-hee-hee!)

Myrna


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Aug 11, 2011)

She's lovely!



I am jealous....you are tiny, can you ride her too?

Please keep us updated on her, I think we need pix once a month at least



Is Alax jealous?

The carriage you are planning sounds heavenly!

Angie

PS, Leia, I will 'friend' you


----------



## RhineStone (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you.

I wouldn't call me "tiny", but average. Yes, I should be able to ride Angel, but that really isn't what we want to do with her. She is technically not "broke" to ride but Katie sat on her and Klaus put Kyle on her as well, which was a non-issue. Kyle and I saddled her once, too. Kyle is looking forward to riding, just not in shows unless it is a Drive and Ride class at the carriage shows.

Alax is not fond of Angel, not necessarily jealous. (What is there for him to be jealous of? He gets fed, watered, turned out, worked, groomed. He's got it easy.) Other horses get along with her, but Alax doesn't. Considering that they are going to VIlla together (I'm going to show VSE one more time....), they better get over it!





Myrna


----------



## susanne (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm with Chad on this one -- I love her!

I've always wanted a Welsh cob, but that darned money thing always comes up...

Congratulations! I look forward to seeing what you build for her.


----------



## Shari (Aug 12, 2011)

She is a beauty!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Aug 12, 2011)

She is GORGEOUS. I love that type.



thanks for sharing.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 12, 2011)

You can feel the power.

What is that bit?


----------



## RhineStone (Aug 12, 2011)

It's a Glory Butterfly bit (arched both forward and up). We are experimenting on the setting, though. Since she is still "pulling" with her front end (she has only been driven about 15 times), she can get heavy in the mouth. The previous owner couldn't stand anything on his hands, so he always used the "curb" (or lower) settling. I have been working on trying to get her to "hold herself up" and not lean on my hands, so I have been using the snaffle (or upper) setting. She has gotten a lot better at bending and using her rear end for turns to drive cones, so that is also lightening up her front end. She reaches for the bit wonderfully, though. And has an awesome strong trot! You give a little bit and you are gone (fast)!

Myrna


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Aug 12, 2011)

She's LOVELY!! I'm drooling over that butt.



I have vowed after all the stuff with Kody's hind end that the next full-sized horse I buy is going to have a rear like a tank and she's a prime example of what I'd want. Can't wait to see more of her as she comes along!

Leia


----------



## MiLo Minis (Aug 15, 2011)

She is lovely Myrna! I see tons of potential and tons of fun there! Congratulations. Can't wait to see the new outfit!


----------



## Annabellarose (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh no! A Welsh pony! My favorite. I am so jealous. She's beautiful! I LOVE that first picture.


----------



## RhineStone (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you. On Sunday, we had some friends come over and drive in our arena to have an outing before Villa Louis. We found out that Angel has never driven with traffic before, so that was a new experience. So the next day, we took her to a local horse trail to learn that we go places and then go back home. Everytime she has been hauled, she has been sold. So we wanted her to learn to relax and not stress out. She was a really good girl, even with bring passed by my mini pair and our friends' riding horses.

(Oh, and I have to brag a little. Our son drove the mini pair on the trail, too, and did an awesome job! He says he likes to drive the pair more than the single, now.)

Myrna


----------



## jleonard (Aug 17, 2011)

She is lovely! Looks like she is doing very well for being so green. I would love to hear updates of her progress as well!


----------



## cathyjo76 (Aug 19, 2011)

Myrna, how tall is she? I have a 45 inch welsh I am having trouble getting a saddle to fit. I can get his girth but it doesn't really lift off his spine when put to. Much of his tack is mini mixed with pony.

I love her movement!!!!


----------



## RhineStone (Aug 20, 2011)

Angel is 12:3, so she is actually in our big horse's harness drawn all the way up (until we get her one of her own). The saddle is a Smucker's Better Fit saddle. From your photo, it looks like your saddle does not have a tree. That would help the saddle sit off the spine.

Myrna


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Aug 20, 2011)

That harness looks like a Carriage House/Country Carriages model to me, which would mean it probably does have a tree. The pony appears to have nice, clean, prominent withers though, which can cause problems such as you're experiencing with not enough clearance even when the saddle is decent. I'd say put it as far back as you can and keep looking for one like Myrna's Better Fit that is built for tall withers. These Welshes are all lovely!

Leia


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 20, 2011)

She is just beautiful. I just love to look at everyone driving pics.


----------



## cathyjo76 (Aug 21, 2011)

good eye Leia.....I will be on the lookout for a new saddle.....

Myrna, hope to see you at a show some day..


----------



## RhineStone (Aug 22, 2011)

I was looking at the photo on my iPod so I couldn't see it very well. There is a photo of the clearance of our Better Fit saddle on my website. Go to the Links page and there is a link to see my harnesses up close.

Myrna


----------



## RhineStone (Sep 13, 2011)

I sure don't want to hog a mini site with my pony, but I thought some of you would want to see the "finished" product from our show this weekend (Villa Louis Carriage Classic).







Chad drove Angel because I stress out too much and he wanted her to have a good first show and not be stressed out by me. We borrowed the cart and harness for the show and will build her own vehicle this winter. There were 9 small ponies in his division (up to 13.2), including at least two that have competed at Walnut Hill (_very_ tough division!). They were 2nd in Cones and Gambler's Choice Obstacles (in front of those Walnut Hill ponies!), 5th in Turnout and Reinsmanship, and didn't place in Cross Country. She had too long a stall at the water crossing (fault points), but did go eventually on her own across the water (first time in a "water hazard"). Chad scratched her out of Working Pleasure because she was a little edgy in the arena classes with all the stimuli, and again, he wanted her to have a good experience. The above photo is in Reinsmanship. She was a bit upheaded for most of the class (needs relaxation in the arena), but definitely more comfortable in the Strong Trot. She just flew past the other ponies in the ring! She was also more comfortable in the obstacles. We can't wait to put more experience on her to get her more round and on the vertical. She is going to be awesome and so much fun!

I will put more photos on our website soon.

Myrna


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Sep 13, 2011)

Gorgeous! Thanks so much for the update. She is going to be awesome. Please, please, please keep us updated



If not here (I think here is fine)Are you on Facebook?

Angie


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Sep 13, 2011)

No fair switching to FB. Some of us don't do that and we want updates too. She is just amazing Myrna. I can hardly wait to see her develop.


----------



## susanne (Sep 13, 2011)

In the big picture, LB includes ponies, so it is only logical that the LB driving board include driving ponies.

You'd better keep posting about this gorgeous girl or we'll hunt ya down!


----------



## RhineStone (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'm not on Facebook. My husband has an account he rarely checks, but I dasn't get started on that. I would never get anything else done!


----------



## jleonard (Sep 14, 2011)

She has come so far already! She looks spectacular, keep those updates coming!


----------



## RhineStone (Sep 22, 2011)

Just a quick update....we could really use some prayers for Angel.






She is in "ICU" right now with her colon dislocated. So far they are treating her with fluids as she is dehydrated, have oiled her as well as there may be an impaction that is causing the dislocation. Hopefully her colon will move back into place on its own. If it doesn't, we are looking at surgery. $$$$



rayray

She is a very brave, stoic little pony. Her only "symptoms" were that she wouldn't eat (what pony doesn't eat?!) and went off water, too. She pawed at the ground just a little bit, and passed less manure. Who would have thought those symptoms would indicate such an emergency trip to the horse hospital! (My son didn't even know there was a horse hospital.) She has had all her treatments so far without any "happy juice" (sedation). Good little girl!

Thanks,

Myrna


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Sep 22, 2011)

Thoughts and prayer sent for your girl. We love having her 'here' and watching her grow with you guys. Please keep up updated. Hugs to your son. I have a young horse helper here and can imagine how hard it is on him.

Angie


----------



## jleonard (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this Myrna, I hope that she makes a quick recovery and does not require surgery


----------



## TMR (Sep 23, 2011)

Myrna, our thoughts and prayers are definitely with Angel and your family.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Sep 23, 2011)

Oh Myrna, this is not the kind of update we want to read, I am so sorry she is unwell



. I hope Angel is hurrying down the road to complete recovery this morning.


----------



## RhineStone (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks, guys.





At 6:00 a.m. this morning we received an update that Angel had passed the oil she was tubed with, but no stool yet. She still hasn't needed pain meds, so you'd never guess she was sick other than her full water bucket. Such a tough girl! The clinic has been contacting Chad's cell, so I don't have any more news than that as he is out working. I guess no news is good news. I'll let you all know.

What blows me away about this whole thing is that from her symptoms, I would have considered this to be an extremely mild colic and that's it. We called the vet out for Angel because we were concerned about her dehydration. In the middle of the pelvic exam he said, "Good thing the trailer is hooked up. You're going south [of our place to the vet hospital]." He found that things were out of place inside her, which has a number of causes, but apparently not a management issue on our part. (Phew!) We're glad we didn't wait any longer to have him out!

This whole process makes me think two things: 1) ALWAYS keep a watchful eye on your horses' behaviors (we do, but/and she was SOOOO subtle!) and 2) call the vet about ANYTHING ouf of normal. You just never know if it is something worse than it is (but I also don't want to turn into one of those people who panics about everything...



). The drs. said that the draftier the horse is, the more likely they are to be stoic. I would have never guessed that. I think it makes it a whole lot harder when they don't exhibit typical pain behaviors. It's a lot easier to blow it all off! We once had a mini with an impaction and the vet super saturated him with IV solution and he spew out all over the wall after a day. He was down rolling, thrashing, etc. before he was treated! Apparently, he was a wimp!





Ironically, we also had a little gelding who pulled a tendon yesterday, and is now on stall/sm. paddock rest. AND we had a yearling kitten disappear for a few days only to come back last week with what seems to be her "gaskin" (or whatever its called in cats) broke. She is getting around the house well, though. We didn't take her to the vet because we have been through this before (broken cat legs) and we aren't going to put $300 into a barn cat (we're going to need it for Angel!). We have a cow vet friend who says, "Put the cat and the leg in the same room and it'll heal."



Bad things happen in threes, so we are done, right?





Myrna


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Sep 23, 2011)

Wow, rough week for you and your animals Myrna. I hope the passing of oil will prove to be a good thing and a sign that things are on the mend. Poor kitty, hope it has enough of its 9 lives left to use the wisdom it no doubt garnered from whatever escapade led to this sad turn of events.

3 is more than enough, I vote you're done for a while now.


----------



## susanne (Sep 24, 2011)

I just read this, Myrna -- I hope she continues being a tough girl and gets that colon back into place! I'll be thinking of and pulling for her.


----------



## Sue_C. (Sep 24, 2011)

I have had a couple of very stoic mares go through some hard times both with colic and reactions, and although they don't SHOW they are in pain, one can tell by the elevated pulse rate etc...that the pain is there...as in your mare's case. What concerns me, is that they are not helping with her pain...sure, she is "taking it", but should she HAVE TO?

How is she doing today??


----------



## RhineStone (Sep 25, 2011)

We picked up Angel yesterday. No surgery!!! Thank you all for your prayers!

She is in her own paddock next to the other horses. She has to be fed a little bit at a time to get her system going again. Her stool is a bit loose, but we figure that is because of all the fluids pumped into her system. She isn't overly ambitious, but I guess I wouldn't be either if I had just gone through that (and it is rainy and yucky, so she is very happy in her shed/stall.). Wednesday, we can start her back on concentrates. We gave her the choice of the automatic waterer or a full bucket in her stall (open to the paddock and waterer). She hasn't touched the bucket, but that is typical of all our horses once they have the waterer. They like that better. And I didn't want to lock her in the stall because I figured she could really use the movement around the paddock and seeing/being with the other horses. I'm going to hand graze her later when it isn't raining.



Sue_C. said:


> I have had a couple of very stoic mares go through some hard times both with colic and reactions, and although they don't SHOW they are in pain, one can tell by the elevated pulse rate etc...that the pain is there...as in your mare's case. What concerns me, is that they are not helping with her pain...sure, she is "taking it", but should she HAVE TO?


That's just it. There was no elevated heart rate, no fever, no rapid breathing. Just less gut sounds and dehydration. That's why I never would have suspected that her symptoms warrented a trip to one of the best equine hospitals in the state.



When they took blood, her white blood cell count was a bit off, but not by much. They said that could be caused by the dehydration. They told us that they have had drafts that walk in the clinic and don't show pain, only to take their pulse and by all accounts should be having a heart attack. Those are immediate candidates for surgery.

Myrna


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Sep 25, 2011)

So glad she is home and doing better





Angie


----------



## shorthorsemom (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh Myrna, I had no idea you were having such a tough time! I slipped over to this thread to ooggle your beautiful horse again and saw all what you have been going through! Hope you are out of the woods now!

Take care and keep us posted!


----------



## paintponylvr (Sep 26, 2011)

glad to know she's getting better and at home w/o surgery! Sending "jingles" your way that your "threesome" of mishaps is now done!!!

Take care.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 27, 2011)

O my! I just went to page 4 to see if there were any recent photos of that lovely girl and saw all your troubles. Hope she is better and better.

I've had my horse troubles, too, for the last week. When one won't eat, you just know there's a problem. But finding the problem is sometimes the hard part.


----------

